# T/C 308 Pistol Scope Choices



## TailChaser (Dec 20, 2004)

I have been looking for advice on what type of scope / red dot is recommended for a T/C 308 cal. 15" pistol. The new low recoil ammo makes the 308 easier to shoot because I've shot the 308 w/ the new low recoil 170 gr. & 7mm 08 w/ 140 gr. side by side & the 308 is more managable.

I've used a Burris & T/C variable scope 28mm and found they were tough to manage in hunting situations because of the long eye relief + w/ the 7x power they are hard to hold steady.

I'm on the fence if a 32mm variable scope be the best route, Bushnell & Simmons have 2 in the $ 120-$150 range or would a 35mm Red Dot, Leupold / Burris $ 170 range be better ?

Oh yea, for deer hunting in the woods +- 100 yrd. & closer range.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What is a low recoil 308 round I've never seen one. I have a 30-30 contender with a 2x7 and its too much scope for me I think the red dot would probalby work better for me with little or no magnification.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I think hes talking about the reduced recoil federals or remingtons.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Weaver makes excellent handgun scopes!* I have the 2x28mm on my T/C Encore 10" 44 Mag barrel, 4x28mm on my 12" 454 Casull barrel and the 2.5x28mm on my 10" 7mm-08 Remington barrel and one on my 12" 223 Remington barrel.

For my 7mm-08 Remington barrel I use Hornady 139 Grain Boat Tail Spire Point InterLock Bullets in front of IMR-4064, using once fired 308 Winchester brass that I find on the ground. Recoil isn't that bad at all. This barrel is a real antelope/deer slayer out to 200 yards with a good rest.

Here are a few links for the handgun scopes I currently use.

Weaver V8 Handgun Scope 2.5-8x 28mm Dual-X Reticle Matte ($197.95)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/353309

Weaver Handgun Scope 4x 28mm Dual-X Reticle Gloss ($149.95)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/198291

Weaver Handgun Scope 2x 28mm Dual-X Reticle Gloss ($141.95)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/736300


----------



## TailChaser (Dec 20, 2004)

Bob,

Federal & Remington have some new " Low Recoil " ammo out that reduces recoil by I think +- 50% they claim. It works, and they haven't come out with 7mm 08 yet so I went with the .308 cal.

Oneshot,

Thanks for the Weaver links, might be a good option bc I've had a .243 for over 20 yrs. with a Weaver and it hasn't had any trouble at all.

Best Wishes for the Holidays,


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I hunt with a handgun some and killed a deer this year with a 44 using a red dot. Here is my opinion based on some experience. The red dots are fun but have several downsides. The dot often has a annoying halo, you have batteries to worry about and there is no magnification for sighting in. I find that 0-2 power is probably enough for most hunting but I want something higher for the bench to wring out the accuracy of my gun. The big problem I have encountered with the red dots is 'loosing" the dot in a fast hunting situation. This does not happen with crosshairs because there is always something in your field of view no matter how you pull it up. I have switched my red dots to .22 gopher guns where it doesn't matter what happens, for big game give me a quality scope. For low power pick the Leupold 2X20...they are just the best. For variable power look at the B&L Elite 3200 2x6. The nice thing about this model is the eye relief stays constant as you crank up the power, most don't. Also it is available in the new Firefly reticle you charge up with a flashlight they include. Look at Jack Wiegands web site. I am installing one on my 44 right now.


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

I use cartridges 308 class and above in my Specialty Handguns. All of mine have 3-12 Burris LER's w/Ballistic Plex Reticle.
I would suggest for you the 2-7 Burris or 4x fixed.

Ernie


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

For lower cost and hell for stout, go with the bushnell 2-6. I have one on a ssk 45-70 and it has stood up to several thousand rounds on this gun. I also have one on a 7mm /tcu that has about 5000 rounds under it. Neither has ever let me down. I have spent a lot more for pistol scopes, but for the money, they are a great buy. I think it would serve you well. Just my $.02 on what has worked for me.


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

Whelen35,
I have heard many good things about the Bushnell scope but have never used one. 
For what I do, it doesn't have the magnification I need/want. My 3-12 has been on a lightweight sporter XP chambered in 7.82 Patriot (Lazzeroni cartridge that is in essence a shortened and necked down 416 Rigby) that pushes a 180 Sierra Game King at 2775 fps. It is a tad bigger than a 300 WSM.
Sounds like the Bushnell may be a better choice for you considering cost and what you are looking for. I believe the eye relief on the Bushnell is constant, whereas the Burris changes as you go up and down on magnification.

Ernie Bishop


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

xphunter,
that sounds like a real thumper with a lot of reach. With the speeds that you are getting, magnifacation would be of concern. I have been finding lately for myself that I like high xxx's when working up a load, and for target shooting, but when hunting I use shooting sticks and a lot of the time a higher xxx scope is harder to shoot for me. If however I had a system that allowed me to be rock steady in the field, I would likely go for the greater magnifacation scopes for hunting. For the hunting I do 7 or 8x on the top end is all can use. Most of my deer hunting puts me at 200yds or less and the faster alignment of the sighting system by lower xxx's is faster for me. In fact, if your shots are expected to be under 100yds, a simple red dot no magnifacation sighting system is about as fast as you can get. It is hard to shoot groups much under 3-4 inches at 100yds, but deer are much larger than this. We all need to evaluate our needs in a scope. If I am shooting p-dogs with a rifle and a 8-32x scope, I have a great long range combo. This scope would not be my first choice for my 45-70 marlin in the thick brush. On an asside, how bad is your gun to shoot? I have a 309 jdj and can kick a 180 out about 2200fps and it starst to get noticeable. Not on par with 45-70 and 400-500gr loads, but at 2700+ fps I would there is no doubt about when it goes off. I bet that a load useing a light barns X bullet would be one flat shooting game getting combo.


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

I use this rig for mountain elk and mulies in a spot-n-stalk area, where shots can be long. It has a Vais brake which helps a lot with the recoil. The 180 SGK has a BC of 501, which make it a real flat rig. It will put 4-shots @ 100 yards into .4 and shoots 3-shot groups @ 400 yards into the 3-inch range.
I am very comfortable shooting at 12x with my XP's. In fact my buddy and I competed last summer in the International Tactical Rifleman's Championship http://www.dlsports.com/npage7a.html outside of Gillette WY with singleshot specialty handguns. I did the longrange work and Steve did the mid-range. It is a 6.5-284 XP and to use the Ballistic Plex Reticle I had to have it on 12x. I shot over 250 rounds with it this way in a two day period without problems.
The only high mag optic that has LER is to purchase a Leupold 36x and send it to Wally Siebert and he will convert it into a 20x LER handgun scope. I have one of these and I use it fo rload development and for 1k competitions.

Ernie Bishop


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

xp, Wow 3 inch groups @ 400yds!!! Any tips on shooting rests and setup for these longer range shooting. I have shot varmits out to 300yds with some of my contenders, but I know I can't shoot anywhere as good as .4 @ 100yds on a regular basis. From a bench I get .75 @ 100 with my 250 savage ssk contender, but in the field useing shooting sticks the average is about 1.5. What have you found to work in the field that gives you an advantage.


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

My 6.5-284 (which is tricked for LR) will put 5-shots @ 600 yards in the 1.5 inch range (benched) and have put 5-shot groups in the 11 inch range for record score (BR match) at 1000 yards.
Specialty handguns built right will shoot as accurate groups as rifles.
For field use I use Harris Bipods, Shooting sticks, back-packs, etc. I stalk with the purpose of finding a good place to get a solid rest.
For bench shooting the Hart Accuracy Asset works great for any rig that has a sling swivel stud on the forend.

I think you may be surprised of what you are capable of, once some form issues, techniques, and practical field rests are put into practice. What we are teaching are things that anyone who wants to learn is capable of doing.

Ernie Bishop


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

I have ended up taking this discussion way off topic--Sorry guys.
I will make a new post concerning Specialty Handgun accuracy and LR shooting on a new post.

Ernie Bishop


----------

